# OLD GROWTH REDWOOD LUMBER (Springfield) Craigslist



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*found an ad on Craigslist. Sounds like a good stash of redwood … not bad for Ohio anyway
...*
OLD GROWTH REDWOOD LUMBER (Springfield)


​...
link to craigslist
http://dayton.craigslist.org/mat/2192101225.html


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Send craig's list over here to Aussie… only e bay here…


----------



## bluplanet (Feb 10, 2011)

I once worked for the Weatherseal window company. There were some old coots there that worked there when the company first opened as the Etling Window company. They told me that the company used to make storm windows with redwood frames and as recently as 40 years ago they still had a couple clear redwood planks 6" thick, 4' wide and 24' long.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

redwood makes nice out door furniture. very rare in Ohio


----------

